# [EVDL] Zivan NG-1 thermal sensor alert



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Good day all. My 48v Gizmo has been a great around-town run-about, for grocery hauling and short trips to the hardware store and the like. With an expected range of 20 miles and more with opportunity charging, it's a great fill-in vehicle when conditions warrant.

In my case, recent conditions which warrant involved heavy rains and flooding, leaving the Gizmo my choice of transport on a recent trip. The battery box has drain ports and foot-saver floor mats for shock absorbing (and perhaps water absorbing too). I had no way to avoid some 12" deep flooded roads, but the Gizmo soldiered on.

Until I reached the mid point and charging location. The charger went into yellow-alert, which my research indicates thermal sensor not connected (it is) or temperatures out of range (they aren't).

After two days of drying out, it took a half charge and went into alert again. Resetting the charger allowed it to complete the charge, which I checked before retiring for the night. In the morning, it was on yellow alert even though the charger had terminated the night before.

The vehicle also did not run, but I think the safe circuit in the brains of the system might have gotten wet and would not allow starting until dry. It's been dry and has been driven twice since the boating attempt, and charged once, after the first trip. The second trip was moments ago and it goes yellow and won't charge (yet). I'm hoping it's tiny little brain will get it right soon enough to take a partial or full charge again, but I'd really like to get it one hundred percent correct.

The charger is up high, out of the reach of water, so it's not likely that it got wet. It's mostly enclosed, but has plenty of ventilation. The thermal sensor is surrounded with a little bit of plastic and some heat shrink, so it's not impossible that water in the batter box got to the sensor. I can't disconnect the sensor as a test, because one of the yellow alerts is disconnected sensor.

What does the net-mind think? Is it as simple as replacing the thermal sensor?

thanks for your kind consideration

fred




-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090525/89d821de/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

